# Roomate has rat



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am a long time rat lover and have always taken very good care of them. Right now I do not have any because I know I do not have the time they deserve. 
I just moved in to a house with two other people, and have discovered one of them (a 21 year old girl) has a rat! I'm very upset because:
1. The rat is alone.
2. The cage is way too small.
3. The cage smells like it's not cleaned very often.
4. The rat does not get any fresh foods, only the 'rat feed' they sell at petco. 
5. the girl does not let rattie out often because she thinks rattie will escape. 

Basically this girl knows nothing about rats. She thought rattie was a boy when she got it 
I asked her if she's had rats before, and she said yes, 3 before this one! So she thinks she knows things, but I wonder how long they each survived...

Since I just moved in, I did not want to rock the boat and address this issues. The girl is away at work ALL the time, so I have been sneaking the rat some veggies and unfortunately, taking the rattie out to play. 
Since the cage is in her room, I understand this is already overstepping my boundaries. But today I really screwed up, the roomate came home while I had the rat out. 
She was understandably perturbed about me going into her room and I was very sorry and said I would not do it again ( My excuse was I once texted her asking if I could take rattie out, and she said yes, so I thought I could keep taking her out :/ )

How can I teach her to give her rat a better quality of life? I don't think she will be very receptive because she acts like she knows everything. 
Is there any way to salvage this situation? 
Have I shot myself in the foot and should now just mind my own business?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

you could direct her to this forum? Not sure how well that will work, but it could.

You could offer to help her take care of rattie, I mean she is at work most of the time so you could offer to help and take care of her while she is at work.

Since it's Not just you, there is someone else, you and that person can basically "team up" against her, might not work, but you could both convince her to make her a family/house pet. Just an Idea. 

Other then that you could of shot yourself in the foot, so I would wait for more suggestions, but I think sending her to this forum would help, might not change everything, but might make her make Some things a bit better, at least let you handle rattie.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree with LightningWolf, see if she'd come take a look at the forum? Or show her other websites that have lots of information about caring for rats.

Offering to take care of her rat would be a good way to start. I know you say you don't have rats yourself because you don't have the time to devote to them, but obviously any attention you could give the rat would be an improvement. Just ask her if you can keep playing with the rat, maybe see if she'll move the cage to another room other than her own if she doesn't like you going in there. There's no real reason she could give as to why she wouldn't want you playing with the rat while she's not even there.

Sorry though, this is a sucky situation


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

ulp, now how do I make sure she doesn't see my post? :x


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You could talk to a mod about the thread and maybe get it removed. 

It's too bad you don't have time for rats yourself - sometimes the best way to teach is by example. Other than that, you could mention things like, "Hey, I saw this great sale on a cage," or "I got some extra veggies at the store, thought your rat might like some." Direct her to articles about how social rats are, etc. She may not want to hear it or she may feel like you're being judgmental, but it's worth a try for rattie's sake. 

Have you ever taken rattie out while she's there? Maybe just seeing how to interact with a rat and knowing she could do it without losing the rat would be enough to inspire her.


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

CarrieD said:


> You could talk to a mod about the thread and maybe get it removed.
> 
> It's too bad you don't have time for rats yourself - sometimes the best way to teach is by example. Other than that, you could mention things like, "Hey, I saw this great sale on a cage," or "I got some extra veggies at the store, thought your rat might like some." Direct her to articles about how social rats are, etc. She may not want to hear it or she may feel like you're being judgmental, but it's worth a try for rattie's sake.
> 
> Have you ever taken rattie out while she's there? Maybe just seeing how to interact with a rat and knowing she could do it without losing the rat would be enough to inspire her.



Actually, right now I have plenty of time which makes it especially hard not to want to play with her, but school starts in one week.
I think that is a very good idea to have rattie out with her around and I will try to make that happen.
Other roomate, who has been absent during all of this, will come back tomorrow from a trip and I plan to talk to him about how to approach the subject with her, since he's lived with her for about a year now.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I personally wouldn't have a problem with deleting this thread if you could get her to join


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I am kinda of a low drama person. Maybe if you would just ask her if you could help take care of her rat? Some thing like, "You are a cool person, I love rats too. I am sorry I was in your room, but I would enjoy it so much if you let me help with her care." Then hopefully she will let you. Thats the butter'um up and sugar approach.


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

I think Binky gives the best advice. Offer to help out because you love rats. Then you can kind of lead by example, you know? I think that's the best way to avoid issues too. You could also eventually ask if the rat could be placed in a more central location - if the other roommate doesn't mind either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

That poor rattie....

I agree with other people here.. See if she will join the fourm, see if she will let you play with the rat while she's home, teach rattie some tricks! That always make people want to interact with the ratties!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

yay, I am feeling a lot better! I think I will be able to make it happen. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

I was wondering how this played out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ah, it is definitely not ideal. We took the rat out together but it is clear she does not know how to handle a rat. There were so many things I wanted to say when we brought her out, such as try to avoid grabbing her around the middle, letting her feet dangle, let her come to you instead of trying to grab her, turn off the TV so we can focus on her, etc etc, but I just. couldn't. do it. I feel shy and also am trying to not disrupt the sensitive roomate dynamics. So, I gave her one of my FAVORITE books on rats, hoping it would help, but she hasn't read it. 
Roomate is away for so long every day I have been taking rattie out to play again, this time taking extra care to know when she is coming home. :[
This morning I took rattie out and saw that the water bottle is empty, and I don't know how long it's been that way. 
I am considering getting another rat and a larger cage and asking her if we can share. If I have my own rat to teach her with, we won't have the "it's your rat but you're doing it wrong" feeling when i teach her things. School has started but I think she would get the idea, and between the two of us we will be able to have some happy fuzzies.


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a good idea. You will probably get more info into her head, and she won't have anything to get upset with you for, if you teach by example and not words. and even if she doesn't pick anything up, the rat will still benefit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

That sounds like an excellent plan given that she doesn't seem to care much or want to care. If she's possessive enough of the rat to get mad when it is cared for, but not inclined to learn anything, splitting the difference of a bigger cage and additional rattie with you is one of the best ideas. I hope the conversation goes well!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Keep us updated. I'd love to see how this turns out.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Question: why is it not okay to pick them up around the middle? I am able to scoop them up 75% of the time (place hands under belly and lift the rat up) but there is absolutely no way for me to do that when they are in their cage. The door is too small and they avoid me when they know I want to pick them up. I have to wait until they crawl into a box that I can remove or I have to grab them around the middle. Once my arm is out of the cage, I reposition them so that I am holding them the correct way.


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

My rats have no problem with being scooped around the middle. One of them will put their feet on my hand but the others are okay with their feet dangling.


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

er, picking up around the middle is ok, but she grabbed rat around the middle with feet dangling and carried rat all the way to her room like that, and it made me cringe because I didn't think rat would have appreciated it.


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, i imagine that wasn't really appreciated. :/ 
I think the best solution is the idea you mentioned above. Having a larger cage and introducing a new rat of your own to your roommate's. At least that way it wont be an invasion of her privacy if you feed them fresh fruit and veggies and give them extra attention. 
I hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know if someone has suggested this already, but if you are going to team up on the care of the rats, possibly talk to her about getting a rat of your own and housing them together? Then maybe the two of you could both go in on a cage. or do you have a spare cage already since you've owned rats in the past?

This girl (the rat, not the roommate) needs a pal it seems.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

That is an excellent Idea. Now only if she does not say no to putting the rattums toghether. 

I do pick up my rats by the torso, that is the only way I can catch Mary. But then I pop them up to my shoulder or craddle them fast so they can get back on their feet.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Man, poor little rattie... Did you succeed? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys! 
A lot has happened. I have been in contact with the AWESOME rat rescue of my area (Northern CA) called Rattie Ratz. They hooked me up with a young, Spayed (yay no tumors hopefully) female. I drove 40 minutes to pick her up today, and her name is Muffins, since she is a brown hoodie. She is very shy, so I am going to keep her in my room for a couple days to get to know her and let her spay stiches heal. Then Muffins and roomate's rat will be introduced to each other in the new cage with neither has been in before. The new cage is in the living room, where we will all have access to the cuties. I will post some pictures if anyone is still watching.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Yay! That is excellent news Andi can't wait to see a picture of Muffins and the cage


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

I've been following!
We need pics!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Great news!!!! A wonderful turn out for everyone! Yes we want to see photos


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been secretly watching too so I'm happy at the turn out so far! Hopefully the girls will get along great!


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

This is Muffins. She has stitches still and has had some long car rides and is not a happy camper. 













After we got home I cleaned her travel cage and tried to make it a little nicer. She is not well socialized and doesn't want to come out of her nest box very often. She likes her hammie though!










This is Scoffield, my playful little buddy who has a boy's name because Roomate thought she was a boy!
she is always eager to get out of her cage, and you can see why (aside from the fact she doesn't get out much in the first place).












This is the cage in the living room they will be moved to. I still need to add toys and more hammies.











yay!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

They will be much happier !!


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yay a happy days I'm glad it turned out well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

That's a huge improvement and the ratties look great. There's time enough to socialize the newbie


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY! So glad everything turned out! Both adorable rats, and their new cage looks awesome!


----------



## PaintedOpossum (Feb 15, 2013)

So glad it turned out to have a happy ending.


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

Excellent! This will be so much better for them!


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi!
This is the girls just a minute after meeting each other in the new cage. The brown one (Muffins) is 4 months, the black (Scoffield, roomates) is 7 months. You can tell Muffins is trying to be all over Scoffield. She was very dominating for the next couple days but she's calmed down now.






They've calmed down a bit, but Scoffield is ALWAYS dying to get out of the cage. She is very clingy even when outside the cage. 






A few days later after everybody getting used to everybody, here we are playing. I was trying to get a playful Scoffield to hand wrestle, but of course she's not in the mood when the camera's out. I don't remember why I didn't have Muffins out too for this one.







And then here they are laying together which took several days to happen because Muffins is a dominatrix. But yes, happy rats and happy roomate. Yay! 

The End.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww I love happy endings & I see why you were concerned for your roomies rattie...poor baby! She must be SO much happier to have a friend & spacious cage, not to mention some TLC! Yay!!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahaha..sooo cute! I'm really happy it worked out! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

